
'Clock Boy' Ahmed Mohamed Sues Texas City for Accusing Him of Making Bomb - rainhacker
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/clock-boy-ahmed-mohamed-sues-texas-city-accusing-him-making-n625401
======
internaut
I think this is intrinsically political in a none-interesting to geeks or a
none-novel way, so I'm flagging it because of that. Let's label it a
preemptive strike at flamewar topics.

We have too many of these kinds of political stories on HN already and with
the Trump/Hillary situation escalating it is only going to get worse.

No offense aimed to you rainhacker. It is just that with too much readily
available potential flamebait the whole forest will go up by election day.

~~~
kafkaesq
I disagree - because on another level it's also a story about hacking and
making, and society's fundamental misunderstanding of this sphere of activity.

